# Icones de dossier et utilisateurs...



## Neoshin84 (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'utilise Mac OSX 10.7.1 Lion et j'ai une question que je n'arrive pas à résoudre malgré moult recherches...

Je voudrais customizer ma session en changeant les icônes des dossiers et des applications 
MAIS... sans affecter celles des autres utilisateurs.


1 - Est il possible d'installer des thèmes sans que les autres utilisateurs les subissent ?


2 - Est il possible de modifier les icônes des programmes dans le Launchpad ou le Dock sans modifier les applications elles mêmes ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses constructives


----------



## Neoshin84 (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Personnes n'a de réponses ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

1. Non
2. Non mais tu peux toujours faire une copie de l'icône de ton application.


----------



## Neoshin84 (9 Octobre 2011)

Faire une copie de l'icône de mon application ? Pourquoi faire ? 


ahhh .... Est il possible au moins lorsque l'on fais un alias d'enlever la petite flèche noire en bas à gauche ?
Edit : Bon ... trouver une solution pour la petite flèche ...c'est un peu risqué...je vais voir ça...

Ca donne une solution pour changer les icônes du dock sans modifier celles des applications...

Mais celles que j'aurai voulu vraiment changer ce sont celles qui sont dans le launchpad.

Y 'a t il un moyen d'enlever/rajouter des icônes dans le launchpad?


----------



## Neoshin84 (10 Octobre 2011)

Bon voila j'avance tout seul dans mes manip's ^^

J'ai trouvé comment mettre des icônes customisées dans le launchpad.

Etape 1 : On fait un alias d'une application.
Etape 2 : On lui change l'icône.
Etape 3 : On glisse l'alias sur l'icône du launchpad dans la launchbar. 

Maintenant reste plus qu'à trouver comment supprimer des icônes dans le launchpad.....


----------



## mx.04 (10 Octobre 2011)

Launchpad Cleaner qui coute 5$


----------



## Neoshin84 (10 Octobre 2011)

mx.04 a dit:


> Launchpad Cleaner qui coute 5$



Merci


----------



## Romaric. (11 Octobre 2011)

Il y a aussi http://chaosspace.de/launchpad-control/ (gratuit)

Et on peut créer un dossier dans le Launchpad (en glissant une application l'une sur l'autre) pour mettre toutes les applications que l'on ne veux par voir dedans&#8230;


----------

